# where can i find these wheels



## Huckleberry06 (Feb 19, 2010)

Whats up guys. Does anybody know where i can find 19" privat zentralle wheels. It seems every place i check doesn't carry them with the right offsets to fit our cars anymore! :confused


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Not sure if you tried this place. The ones shown here are 9.5" wide. Guess you'll have to call to see if the have 'em in 8" or 8.5" for the front. No offset is shown so you may be in the same boat. 

19 Inch PRIVAT ZENTRALLE [OPAL] for your 2005 PONTIAC GTO - Custom Wheels and Rims - Car Rims, SUV Rims, Light Truck Rims from Performance Plus Tire


----------



## Huckleberry06 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, i'll give that a try. i'm gettin used to people telling me they don't carry them anymore, so it def. doesn't hurt to try.

haha by the way i like that quote ~I'm ya huckleberry~ ,doc holiday huh.
best western i've ever seen.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Huckleberry06 said:


> Thanks, i'll give that a try. i'm gettin used to people telling me they don't carry them anymore, so it def. doesn't hurt to try.
> 
> haha by the way i like that quote ~I'm ya huckleberry~ ,doc holiday huh.
> *best western i've ever seen.*


Definitely in the top 5 of my favorites westerns.


----------



## Avalonne (Apr 3, 2010)

*RE:V where can i find these wheels*

Nothing ! guys actually i have one idea then you can find your own choice firstly you just search in Google then they gave many results it cause you can easily found in automobiles company then after you do contact them .

All the best !


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

My guide shows the design has been discontinued. If you are able to find a set you may want to purchase an extra wheel or two for backup.


----------



## Durgin (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi guys you just search in Google about 19" privat zentralle wheels because i had see many times in Google. Whenever i need . I think that's a simple way to know


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

try www.c2crims.com in fl. ask for Danny tell them jeremy little sent you


----------

